# What kind of grass should i grow for food



## Coco Channell (Aug 7, 2020)

I have stones in back yard but want to plant small area for my desert tortoise. I live in Las Vegas
and it's very hot. What kind of grass can I grow for food? And any ideas where I should purchase it?

Thanks 
Carol


----------



## Maro2Bear (Aug 8, 2020)

Not saying that all of these grasses are good to feed, BUT, American Meadows has a lot of native blends available On their web site. A lot of the normal grass seeds normally recommended are probably not good for the harsh Los Vegas climate. So, Take a look at American Meadows. They have many options, including a Southwest blend









Southwest Native Grass Seed Mix


Our Southwest Native Grass Seed Mix is made up of seven-low maintenance, ornamental grasses. This mixture contains: Indian Ricegrass (Oryzopsis hymenoides), Sideoats Grama (Bouteloua curtipendula), Blue Grama (Bouteloua gracilis), Idaho Fescue (Festuca idahoensis), Plains Bristlegrass (Setaria...




www.americanmeadows.com


----------



## Coco Channell (Aug 9, 2020)

Maro2Bear said:


> Not saying that all of these grasses are good to feed, BUT, American Meadows has a lot of native blends available On their web site. A lot of the normal grass seeds normally recommended are probably not good for the harsh Los Vegas climate. So, Take a look at American Meadows. They have many options, including a Southwest blend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for info


----------



## Tom (Aug 9, 2020)

Coco Channell said:


> I have stones in back yard but want to plant small area for my desert tortoise. I live in Las Vegas
> and it's very hot. What kind of grass can I grow for food? And any ideas where I should purchase it?
> 
> Thanks
> Carol


Bermuda grass should live, and that is a good tortoise food.

My climate is also hot and dry and this one has done very well for me:








Peaceful Valley Premium Horse Irrigated Pasture Mix - Nitrocoated Seed (lb)


Developed for working horses, mares, and foals. Ryegrass, Orchardgrass, Clover, and Hay & Graze Alfalfa.




www.groworganic.com


----------



## Coco Channell (Aug 11, 2020)

Thanks. I might go with Bermuda grass


----------

